# R E N D E Z V O U S



## Cricri (19 Février 2005)

http://www.simplyjo.co.uk/Rendezvous.avi


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Çà a l'air puissant ce que t'as fumé 
Mais évite la nuit  :rateau: 
Et surtout poste pas n'importe où  :mouais:


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

zéro ton film ....... sans intérêt et long ...... au se fait chier.

je suis désolé d'être dur, mais je me mets à la place de quelqu'un qui a perdu un ami, un proche par un type qui roule comme un malade ......

Voilà c'est tout.

Désolé


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2005)

initialement posté dans Rendezvous... Mais bon vous savez comment ç'est ici.
Certains considère ça comme le meilleur film de Lelouch. En tout cas une visite de Paris inusité et peu recommendable, comme l'indique le smiley de Caster.


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2005)

Le plus interessant pour moi dans ce film c'est de constater que je n'arrive pas à le lire   .. j'ai juste eu droit à un message parlant de problème de quicktime 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

dans le même genre le tour du périphérique en 11 minutes


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus interessant pour moi dans ce film c'est de constater que je n'arrive pas à le lire   .. j'ai juste eu droit à un message parlant de problème de quicktime
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider?



ça fonctionen très bien avec videolan


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fonctionen très bien avec videolan



Bizarre, ça se lit dans Safari pendant le chargement, mais une fois que tout est chargé plus rien.   

Tiens, ça me fait penser à Week-end en Normandie de m_apman sur... C'est comment devant le Mac...


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ça se lit dans Safari pendant le chargement, mais une fois que tout est chargé plus rien.
> 
> Tiens, ça me fait penser à Week-end en Normandie de m_apman sur... C'est comment devant le Mac...



Tu connaitrais par hasard la musique de "week-end en normandie" ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Faudrait savoir, je coyais qu'on ne disait plus "rendez-vous" mais "bonjour".


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu connaitrais par hasard la musique de "week-end en normandie" ?



Non.   Mais _m_apman sûrement, oui.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non.   Mais _m_apman sûrement, oui.



Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça c'est une connerie pure et simple.*
> Autant il y a une démarche artistique, un propos dans le film de Lelouch _(il avait synchronisé le film tourné à toute petite vitesse avec un moteur de GT40 au banc)_, autant ce témoignage me laisse un goût de nausée.
> :casse:
> Le "Prince Noir" d'ailleurs s'est déchiqueté sur une route depuis. Qu'il étale ses z'entrailles sur le bitume, je m'en fous, _j'espère seulement que ce ne fut pas en traversant une bagnole par l'arrière et en tuant ses occupants._
> ...



Pas mieux   :hein: 
R.I.P. : Reposes Ici Psychopathe  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça c'est une connerie pure et simple.*
> Autant il y a une démarche artistique, un propos dans le film de Lelouch _(il avait synchronisé le film tourné à toute petite vitesse avec un moteur de GT40 au banc)_, autant ce témoignage me laisse un goût de nausée.
> :casse:
> Le "Prince Noir" d'ailleurs s'est déchiqueté sur une route depuis. Qu'il étale ses z'entrailles sur le bitume, je m'en fous, _j'espère seulement que ce ne fut pas en traversant une bagnole par l'arrière et en tuant ses occupants._
> ...



pour info le record est tombé l'été dernier, c'est un peu plus de 9 minutes maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

Pas mieux que Roberto et le concombre... 

Pour ce qui est de la vidéo d'origine, impossible de la lire, même en la téléchargeant sur son disque dur... :hein:


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> initialement posté dans Rendezvous... Mais bon vous savez comment ç'est ici.
> Certains considère ça comme le meilleur film de Lelouch. En tout cas une visite de Paris inusité et peu recommendable, comme l'indique le smiley de Caster.



Bah voui mais ça reste du * C I N E M A* .   

Sinon je trouve qu'il fait un drôle de bruit ton vélo...  :affraid:   C'est pas la chaîne des fois ?  :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça c'est une connerie pure et simple.*



Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu cette vidéo là... Vous connaissez les Gros cons...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

pour qui n'ont pas pu le voir : utiliser VLC


pour le film :  :mouais: n'importe quoi ....



il a eté payé combient ce mec pour risquer sa vie 
et celle des autres aussi stupidement ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la vidéo d'origine, impossible de la lire, même en la téléchargeant sur son disque dur... :hein:



VLC on t'a dit.   :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (19 Février 2005)

Deja c'est plus RENDEZVOUS mais BONJOUR... faut suivre un peu l'actu


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

Bon, l'est gentil Lelouch, mais il a pas le droit d'utiliser Rendez-vous. :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :rose:
> En fait, _"rendez-vous"_, je croyais que c'était un délire de Truffaut ?



oui, à l'affiche, tous les ans au printemps...


----------



## ederntal (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, l'est gentil Lelouch, mais il a pas le droit d'utiliser Rendez-vous. :rateau:



Grillé...


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :rose:
> En fait, _"rendez-vous"_, je croyais que c'était un délire de Truffaut ?



C'est bien Lelouche et c'était une Ferrari 275/GTB.   


 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Grillé...



Sache petit padawan, qu'un modérateur n'est _jamais_ grillé, il prend simplement un temps pour la réflexion plutôt que d'agir précipitamment.  

_Sur ce coup-là, ça se calcule en secondes..._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sache petit padawan, qu'un modérateur n'est _jamais_ grillé, il prend simplement un temps pour la réflexion plutôt que d'agir précipitamment.
> 
> _Sur ce coup-là, ça se calcule en secondes..._



tu as oublié le mot "Suisse" après modérateur...


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> VLC on t'a dit.   :rateau:


Oui, enfin si ils tiennnent à MPlayer !   
Bonjour !


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin si ils tiennnent à MPlayer !
> Bonjour !


 Ah oui, pour ceux qui sont nouveaux avec plus de 1000 posts au compteur... Il faut changer les préfs  d'ouverture ou faire glisser le fichier sur l'icône de VCL ou de MPlayer


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié le mot "Suisse" après modérateur...



Tu veux finir à la cave toi.


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié le mot "Suisse" après modérateur...



*Lent* on savait, mais *mauvais perdant* c'est nouveaux...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Lent* on savait, mais *mauvais perdant* c'est nouveaux...



T'as oublié susceptible.


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

Que des qualités en fait !!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Que des qualités en fait !!



  Non, j'aurai le dernier mot...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'aurai le dernier mot...



t'es sûr ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

Au lieu de faire ta mule, vas donc expliquer à macounette comment on se sert de VLC...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'aurai le dernier mot...




mais bien sur mon petit zoli couer
sinon, sa sert a quoi etre modo ?   







ps: (il va me bouler rouge ou me bannir ?   )


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: (il va me bouler rouge ou me bannir ?   )



Il ne te fera rien, il est suisse.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te fera rien, il est suisse.    :love:





mefie toi des suisse ...........



calme , calme, c'est vite dit !!!!


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> initialement posté dans Rendezvous... Mais bon vous savez comment ç'est ici.


T'as un pb ?
Puberté, feuille d'impôt  :rateau: 
Ton truc n'a rien à faire dans RV :mouais:

En plus, ici, on ne crie pas, personne n'est sourd


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Février 2005)

il est cool ce thread  :sleep:


----------



## madlen (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> VLC on t'a dit.   :rateau:



Tu sais y faux toujours repeter ici... c'est comme dans les EMS...


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as un pb ?
> Puberté, feuille d'impôt  :rateau:
> Ton truc n'a rien à faire dans RV :mouais:
> 
> En plus, ici, on ne crie pas, personne n'est sourd



Salut golf, 

Des problèmes, oui, je dois dire qu'en ce moment j'accumule.

Sinon, je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec les choix faits sur l'organisation et la tenue de ces forums. Je trouve que vous en faites trop, mais c'est facile à dire et je ne prétends pas détenir la formule magique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> VLC on t'a dit.   :rateau:



J'ai jamais trop compris cet engouement pour VLC....Qt le lit tres bien avec les bons codecs.....
ceci dit:

Lelouch a deja fait de la M**** et avec ca il prouve bien qu'il n'en a pas fait qu'une fois.... :sleep:


----------

